# Outstanding Customer Service



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

That is VERY impressive. The man (Owner) knows how to run a business. Do you have a web site for this tool/business….I have never even heard of them.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

"Do you have a web site for this tool/business….I have never even heard of them"

There is a link in the review plus the picture is also a link.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I too have had outstanding service from this company here is their site .http://www.clearvuecyclones.com/
I purchased the cv1800, and if my first wife sucked half as good, I would have kept her.
I bought a 30 gal garbage can to collect the dust in, and I had to build a cross piece of plywood to place in it to keep it from being sucked flat.
Ed Morgano answers the phone himself and is very knowledgeable and helpful. 
I am still in the process of installing ductwork, hope to be done in a couple of weeks, everyone else has priority projects, so I don't get to work on it as much as I want.


----------



## laflaone (Apr 28, 2008)

The original poster is right on. I bought my clearvue mini about six months ago. I love it. Almost nothing get to my shopvac (The 20 gal Craftsman model, which will suck the chrome off a trailer ball). Don't let others fool you: I use it on my jointer and planer, and it handles almost all the sawdust.

The only problem encountered was I originally used a 5gl Home Depot bucket. The suction collapsed it. I went to a local chemical supply co, and bought an empty 15 gal hard plastic container for $5. Cut the top off (very carefully with a hand saw), and routed a 1/2" wide by 1/2" deep channel in a circular piece of MDF with a jig, then used the peel and stick strip insulation for a seal.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

That's great news to hear.

I've been looking at this system for quite some time now.

You can build your own from these free plans.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

sounds like a good product


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Dick… thanks for the link… uhmmm I think I might just purchase this instead of building it though… But I must say that after a few minutes looking at the do it yourself plans I really appreciate what goes into mfg these.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*I'm thinking the same thoughts Chris.*

It takes too much time from woodworking.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

Dick and Chris,

I also found those plans when I was searching for a solution for my dust collection. I believe that the clearvue cyclones are actually licensed through bill pentz. So the clearvue is the bill pentz design. I thought about making my own and realized that the time and expense it would take me before I got it working right would end up being greater than just buying it and getting it over with. It weird because I will not buy a jig. That stuff I HAVE to make myself but the cyclone I just wanted to buy it and get it going so I could back to work.


----------



## AbeLow (Nov 14, 2007)

I too have the full size clearvue cyclone and love it. I have a 55 gallon barrel under it that gets filled every couple of months. The separator works so well that I have no visible dust coming out of the cyclone. In fact, I don't even have a filter or bag on the outflow which is vented to my back yard.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

It sounds great Abe.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

yea its such a great company that its a little frustrating for me to see them getting ripped off by a much larger company selling the same product (the shop vac cyclone) only a few years after it was introduced by Clearvue.


----------

